# ,  / > Icom >  IC-9700

## M0NPQ

https://youtu.be/UL9t1gewTOU
http://www.icomuk.co.uk/News_Article/3508/19388/

----------


## UA8U

,           (   )   .

----------


## UA8U

, "  ,  ".

----------


## UA8U

,  ,          .

----------

R0RR

----------


## R5ZQ

IC-R8600 SDR ,   7300   ,    .......,      .

----------


## UA8U

?   IF 10,7 MHz.

----------


## UA8U

,       .   ,  ,  10,7MHz,   .

----------


## VFO

IC-R8600 ,       30 .  10.7               ,        .      10 ,            .

----------

UA8U

----------


## R5ZQ

,     .

----------


## UR6EA

> ,      .


    ""  ""...

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


     .  .      .

----------


## UT1FT

http://qrznow.com/pre-release-inform...-9700-english/

----------


## R1BA

" " - " "
 :
https://www.radioexpert.ru/product/icom-ic-9700/

----------


## RV9UP

> .


   'Payment in full'.    .   95 .

----------


## UN7RX

,         !      .   ,      .

----------


## RK9CB

,  IC-9700     IP,   ...
        ,          .

----------


## Llll

,     ,      .

----------

Llll

----------


## RA1WU

?

----------

R4WBB

----------


## R4WBB

!       ... , .
 ,        ,        ...

----------


## K

NC0B: http://www.sherweng.com/table.html

73

----------


## RX3M

> IC-9700       ?


 . http://www.ets-res.ru/list/

----------

Samurai

----------


## Ub6lod

!
      ) ,       fm.    100%.  hm-219,  .           ?
   ))

----------


## RN6BA

08.01.2020    .     .      D-stre.      FM   DV - .      YAESU.  .

----------


## K

73

https://qrznow.com/ic-9700-test-repo...now-available/

----------


## hamateur

-  ,           ?

----------


## hamateur

> 9700


...      -  ?     ,    .      7300?

     "   "...   !

----------

hamateur

----------


## RadioPort

150    :Rolling Eyes:

----------

